# Applying for Tier 1 dependant visa for my wife who is currently on post study visa



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I will need advise or help about how apply for a Tier 1 dependent visa for my wife who is currently on post study visa in UK.

My wife is pregnant and we are expecting our first child, first week in June. However, her post study visa expire mid July 2013. Unfortunately for me, i didn't know she has to return to her country of birth to apply for entry clearance to the UK. With her condition now, she cant travel abroad to apply for entry clearance. More so, her maintenance fee in my account it will not up to 90 days until end of March 2013. 

With her condition, she is unable to do nearly anything, and i had to help out all the time. Can someone please advise if i can apply for her application in UK on health ground?

I look forward to hearing from anyone that can advise on how i can go about applying for her visa in the UK.

Thanks

Ife


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

hi 

You can extend her stay from within the UK, u can apply for her dependent visa before her current visa expires i.e. mid of 2013.
if you complete all the relevant formailities like maintainence, correct form bank statemnet and everything i dont see y she shouldnt be granted a leave

regarding her situation - in PSW there is a clause in law where someone who has got any interview lined up which can get that person sponsorship to remain in country then the holder of PSW can make a plea - the reason i mentioned it here is because a colleague of mine extended her stay in UK based on these grounds - so what i mean to say is that if a job interview plea can let her stay then having a baby is a very big thing and i m sure based on human rights there would be something to help

hang in there let someone more expereinced jump in and reply- do not panic - take care of her everything will be ok


----------



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion and reply tot my post.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ifeoluwanimi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will need advise or help about how apply for a Tier 1 dependent visa for my wife who is currently on post study visa in UK.
> 
> ...


Can your wife not instead apply for a spousal visa? Do you earn over £18,600?


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

to apply for spousal visa he needs to be settled here, if he is on a leave to remain like work permit which is not ILR she cannot apply for spousal visa.

spouse visa depends on OP status in the UK


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> to apply for spousal visa he needs to be settled here, if he is on a leave to remain like work permit which is not ILR she cannot apply for spousal visa.
> 
> spouse visa depends on OP status in the UK


Yes I'm aware of that that is why I asked OP.


----------



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

She cannot apply for it cos am on Tier 1


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ifeoluwanimi said:


> She cannot apply for it cos am on Tier 1


Yes, unfortunately you then are unable to sponsor your wife in the UK as a spouse, I'm afraid. 

According to the UKBA you cannot extend your stay on a PSW Visa. However hang tight and see what Joppa, 2farapart and some of the more experienced members of the forum have to suggest.


----------



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

i will speak to the lawyer my friend used to ask about exceptional circumstance for PSw extension (just the way my friend got it)


----------



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

stressed2013 said:


> i will speak to the lawyer my friend used to ask about exceptional circumstance for PSw extension (just the way my friend got it)


Thanks, i will really appreciate it you could.


----------



## ifeoluwanimi (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, Stressed 2013, have you been able to contact the lawyer?

Thanks


----------

